# Movies 2012



## rohanshah1 (Feb 29, 2012)

What movies are the most anticipated according to you in 2012?
This is my list:
The Hunger Games      March       23 : Next book series looking forward to.

The Avengers             May         4   : No explanation needed. I want to visit UK because they are getting one week early release =x!!!!!!!

Battleship                  May         18 : Just looks like a good movie
Prometheus               June         8   : Interesting plot.
G.I. Joe: Retaliation    June         29  : First one was a blast for me.
The Dark Knight Rises  July         20  : no explanation needed.
The Bourne Legacy     August     3    : I cannot live without watching all bourne movies.

Total Recall               August     4 : Eh I do not why but it seems like an interesting movie.

World War Z              December 21 : I wanna watch it just because of release date XD and then come out laughing at all the Mayan calendar believers. 

questions, comments, your lists.
EDIT:
Taken 2 :  October 5


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I am actually excited for John Carter. 
I ll also see Tarantino's Django... and probably the avengers...

AND OF COURSE THE HOBBIT !


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2012)

i'm waiting to see the dark knight rises, although i'm not comfortable without heath

the hobbit is coming out when?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you be even more of a tasteless trashcan? Geez.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter
The Dark Knight Rises
The Avengers 
The Amazing Spider Man 
Prometheus
The Hobbit


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Not all of these are *100%* confirmed for this year.



Lincoln ? Speilberg
Daniel Day-Lewis, Sally Field, Tommy Lee Jones, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Hal Holbrook, James Spader, John Hawkes, Tim Blake Nelson, Bruce McGill, Joseph Cross, Gloria Reuben, David Warshofsky, David Strathairn, Walt Goggins, Lee Pace, Jackie Earle Haley.

Cloud Atlas ? The Wachowskis and Tom Tykwer
Tom Hanks, Ben Whishaw, Hugo Weaving, Susan Sarandon, Jim Broadbent, Jim Sturgess, Hugh Grant, James D?Arcy

The Burial ? Mallick
Ben Affleck, Rachel Weisz, Rachel McAdams, Javier Bardem, Olga Kurylenko, Barry Pepper, Amanda Peet, Michael Sheen and Jessica Chastain.

Only God Forgives ? Nicolas Winding Refn
Ryan Gosling, Kirsten Scott Thomas

The Master ? PT Anderson
Philip Seymour Hoffman, Joaquin Phoenix, Amy Adams, Laura Dern

Gravity (11/21)- Alfonso Cuaron
George Clooney, Sandra Bullock

Prometheus (6/8) ? Ridley Scott

Cogan?s Trade ? Andrew Dominik [Jesse James, Chopper]
Brad Pitt, Sam Rockwell, Richard Jenkins, Ray Liotta

Argo (9/14)- Ben Affleck
Alan Arkin, John Goodman, Bryan Cranston, Tate Donovan, Taylor Schilling, Clea DuVall, Richard Kind, Rory Cochrane, Chris Messina, Michael Parks

Looper (9/28) ? Rian Johnson
Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Bruce Willis, Emily Blunt, Paul Dano, Jeff Daniels and Piper Perabo

Moonrise Kingdom (5/25) ? Wes Anderson
Bruce Willis, Edward Norton, Bill Murray, Frances McDormand, Tilda Swinton, Jason Schwartzman, Harvey Keitel and Bob Balaban

Django Unchained (12/25) ? Quentin Tarantino
Jamie Foxx, Kerry Washington, Christoph Waltz, Leonardo DiCaprio, Samuel L. Jackson, Kurt Russell, M.C. Gainey, Don Johnson, Anthony LaPaglia, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, RZA, James Remar, Sacha Baron Cohen

Inside Llewelyn Davis ? Coen Brothers
Oscar Isaac, Carey Mulligan, John Goodman

Perfect Sense ? David Mackenzie
Ewan McGregor, Eva Green, Connie Nielsen

Cosmopolis ? Cronenberg
Robert Pattinson, Paul Giamatti, Juliette Binoche, Mathieu Amalric, Samantha Morton, Jay ? Baruchel

A Topiary ? Shane Carruth

The Grand Masters ? Wong Kar-Wai
Tony Leung, Zhang Ziyi

Savages (9/28) ? Oliver Stone
Salma Hayek, Benicio del Toro, John Travolta, Uma Thurman, Emile Hirsch, Joel David Moore

The Hobbit (12/14)
The Dark Knight Rises (7/20)
Skyfall (11/9) ? Sam Mendes
The Amazing Spider-Man (7/3)
The Avengers (5/4))


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 1, 2012)

TWILIGHT!!! ....

JK G.I. Joe and Paranormal Activity 4~!! pek


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a ruddy good looking list Tal...


----------



## berserking_fury (Mar 1, 2012)

In order of excitement.
Prometheus 
The Avengers
Iron Sky

Abraham Lincoln Vamp. Hunter
The Hobbit
Django Unchained 
The Hunger Games


----------



## James Bond (Mar 1, 2012)

Cant believe so many people forgetting new Spider Man movie :/


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am seriously tired with superhero flicks...
Its 2012 and we have a superman, a batman and a spiderman 
Very original.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

There is no Superman movie this year.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes you are right I thought it was this year, anyways my point still stands.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

Originality comes from execution not from original concept. Therefore is impossible to judge before watching the films.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

How about no .


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

You don't have to believe me if you don't want to be the entire history of film is built upon re-appropriation and remix of what has come before.

In concept most of the films that come out are adaptations the strength is how the film makers bring them to life.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Its a matter of different taste and perspective.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

They're making a World War Z movie? 


I'm looking forward mostly to...actually, I think I'll be disappointed by everything. I'm looking forward to being disappointed by Spider-Man the most for some reason.


----------



## rohanshah1 (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They're making a World War Z movie?
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward mostly to...actually, I think I'll be disappointed by everything. I'm looking forward to being disappointed by Spider-Man the most for some reason.



Thats why spider-man is not on my list. I have read some about it but it just does not capture any attention and seems like a boring movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Some of the action looks good.

But they have casted Kathleen Madigan as a 17-year-old again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 1, 2012)

Um the world war Z movie might be garbage it will be nothing like the book , heard they redid the script so the movie revolves around Brad pitts character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Which one is he?

I read about 2/3rds of the book and got tired of it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait what? There's a superman movie coming out this year? Any hottie playing louis lane? 

I know there's all these fantastic superhero movies coming out this year but I'm more hyped about the Bourne Legacy. My money is gonna dry out with games and movies this year


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which one is he?
> 
> I read about 2/3rds of the book and got tired of it.





> The plot for the movie adaptation of Max Brooks's bestselling zombie novel World War Z: An Oral History of the Zombie War has been revealed... and it doesn't sound much like the book.
> 
> World War Z has a unique narrative structure. The book follows a researcher as he travels the world, collecting interviews from survivors of the zombie war, which ended ten years prior to the start of the book. Each chapter is told in the first person, interview-style, from the point of view of a different surviving interviewee. These first-hand accounts of near misses and harrowing tales of survival are utterly riveting (and in some cases, terrifying), partially because they are told in the survivor's own words.
> 
> ...



he be the reporter , it doesnt sound bad on paper but sound a whole lot like  hollywood butchering.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Wait what? There's a superman movie coming out this year? Any hottie playing louis lane?
> 
> I know there's all these fantastic superhero movies coming out this year but I'm more hyped about the Bourne Legacy. My money is gonna dry out with games and movies this year



Man of Steel is next year I believe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> he be the reporter , it doesnt sound bad on paper but sound a whole lot like hollywood butchering.


 Could be decent.

Brad Pitt doesn't often star in a box office bomb (in terms of ratings and quality), so I may be tempted to trust him.


Then again he did play in Moneyball.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Any dicaprio movies coming out this year?

It's been ages  And he does make good films.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Any dicaprio movies coming out this year?
> 
> *It's been ages * And he does make good films.



Not really he was in J. Edgar last year and Inception and Shutter Island in 2010.

but yeah he's in The Great Gatsby and Django Unchained this year


----------



## Corruption (Mar 1, 2012)

The Hobbit
Django Unchained
The Dark Knight Rises
The Hunger Games
John Carter
The Avengers



A.Glover92 said:


> Any dicaprio movies coming out this year.



Django Unchained


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Django Unchained? Isn't that that _one_ movie?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Why is there no information about Django unchained? No pics, no plot, nothing. And it's coming out this year. I heard it has a big cast in the film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

It probably sucks.

Cash cow.


Remember that one piece of garbage with big-name female stars in it? Blatant attempted cash-grab. And it was a spectacular failure.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 1, 2012)

No particular order.

John Carter
The Avengers
Wrath of the Titans
Prometheus
G.I. Joe 2
The Expendables 2
Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter
The Hunger Games
The Dark Knight Rises
The Hobbit
The Monkey King 3D


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Expendalbes 2 comes out this year? 

That might be borderline decent.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

It's directed by Quentin Tarantino dude...

the same guy who made pulp fiction, reservoir dogs, inglorious basterds. 

I just looked at the cast

Jamie Foxx as Django[5][6]
Leonardo DiCaprio as Calvin Candie[6]
Christoph Waltz as Dr. King Schultz
Kerry Washington as Broomhilda[7]
Samuel L. Jackson as Stephen[8]
Kurt Russell as Ace Woody[9]
Sacha Baron Cohen as Scotty

Preety deep


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I watched Saiyuki Western Django (I think--I can't remember if I finished it or got disgusted and quit halfway).

It was...


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Wrath of the Titans will be a huge letdown.

Skyfall should be good. 
World War Z aswell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Is anyone expecting anything good from that garbage?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

John Carter looks better 

How can everyone forget about Men in Black 3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

For real. And John Carter looks kinda iffy to me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sakuyaki western django is a video game western movie...its not serious ...
The true django movie is from 1966 with a cowboy coming to a town carrying a tomb.

As for Wrath of the titans ? Yes thats gonna be a joke...(american blockbuster dudes destroying classic greek mythology)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm gonna carry a tomb one day.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Hollywood would never be able to make a good greek mythology film. 

Trust me.


----------



## Reiden (Mar 1, 2012)

- Chronicle (Haven't seen it yet)
- Seeking a Friend for the End of the World (Carell)
- American Reunion (nostalgia)

- The Cold Light of Day, Safe, The Bourne Legacy, The Gangster Squad, 47 Ronin, Rise of the Guardians, World War Z   (depending on the reviews)

- The Dark Knight Rises, Looper, The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey, Django Unchained 

- The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2 (No I'm kidding, I won't watch that.)

And probably many others more I'll discover


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh yeah shit...American Reunion. Stiffmeister!

Forgot bout that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

They're making more _American _movies?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

America Pie yo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I mean they've made like 100 of them.

I've only seen the first one and, while it had its moments, I don't think it warranted a million trillion more.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well the straight to dvd releases dont really count. This one will be a continuation of the original trilogy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe I should watch the other two.

Any good?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

No don't bother CMX.


----------



## Reiden (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe I should watch the other two.
> 
> Any good?



To give you some reference, on my Criticker

American Pie 1 : Tier 7
American Pie 2 : Tier 4
American Pie 3 : Tier 6

And I consider myself a fan, positively biaised.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I forget: which tier is good? Higher = better or vice versa?


----------



## Reiden (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forget: which tier is good? Higher = better or vice versa?



Too lazy to go look?  haha Tier 10 = best and ....1 shitty


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty much everything looks terrible this year, with the lone exception being 'Prometheus' and even then, if it's rated PG-13, it will lead to inevitable disappointment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Reiden said:


> Too lazy to go look?  haha Tier 10 = best and ....1 shitty


Ah, yeah, I am kinda lazy. 


TetraVaal said:


> Pretty much everything looks terrible this year, with the lone exception being 'Prometheus' and even then, if it's rated PG-13, it will lead to inevitable disappointment.


Pretty much. 

I mean, there is some possibility that Avengers, Batman, and Spider-Man will all be good.


But...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Pretty much everything looks terrible this year, with the lone exception being 'Prometheus' and even then, if it's rated PG-13, it will lead to inevitable disappointment.



What about Les Miserables and The Hobbit in December


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> What about Les Miserables and The Hobbit in December



Neither one of those really do anything for me--although, 'The Hobbit' might end up being decent, but I'm still burnt out from middle Earth.

2013 is where it's at.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 1, 2012)

> What about Les Miserables



What? Tell me you're joking.

*looks up on imdb*

oh lol, Oscar bait


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Pretty much everything looks terrible this year, with the lone exception being 'Prometheus' and even then, if it's rated PG-13, it will lead to inevitable disappointment.



You are being honest? There is not a single other thing on that list I posted last page?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

Taleran said:


> You are being honest? There is not a single other thing on that list I posted last page?



'Cloud Atlas' has potential, but we'll see...

At one point I was excited for '47 Ronin', since Rinsch has shown so much potential as a director. But with the reports that Universal hijacked the production, as they're always so keen on doing, I'm pretty much killed my optimism for that film.

'Smashed' looks like it's going to be a good flick--and there will probably be some independent films that strike my interest, but for the most part, it's just another year of an over-abundance of comic book adaptions; I'll pass.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Off the top of my head: The Dark Knight Rises, Cloud Atlas, Django Unchained, Lincoln, The Hobbit, Brave, and Prometheus come to mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Never heard of _Cloud Atlas_--what the fuck i s that?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never heard of _Cloud Atlas_--what the fuck i s that?



Something that will probably not live up to the first Matrix, much like most of the Wachowski's follow-up work.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Even if not, it doesn't have to be to satisfy me.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2012)

Abe Lincoln: Vampire Hunter
John Carter of Mars
Dark Knight Rises
The Hobbit


----------



## Parallax (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure people feel that way about each other not just Stunna


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Something that will probably not live up to the first Matrix, much like most of the Wachowski's follow-up work.


 
Oh. 


I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 1, 2012)

eh not very enthusiastic about this year's set of movies

maybe MIB3 (even if it's bad I have to see it for nostalgic purposes)
Avengers and Batman (though i'm not as enthusiastic about these films as I used to be.)
Taken 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

MIB3 is coming out this year? Forgot all about that movie.


It has a 40% chance of being decent.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

The amount of hatred for movies people show here is more than Sasuke's hatred


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Ever since, say, 2009, I've hated movies by default until proven otherwise.


I don't trust Hollywood at all.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 1, 2012)

Is that why you don't have a TV?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a TV.

I just don't have service.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2012)

i forgot to add Django Unchained, American Reunion, MIB3 

is the sequel to the expendables  comes out this year?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 1, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> The amount of hatred for movies people show here is more than Sasuke's hatred



I agree. I am quite surprised by it as well. It is a form of entertainment and people go into it with business like seriousness when critiquing movies. It becomes difficult to enjoy things when you are looking for reasons not to enjoy them.

Honestly the same thing happened to me with manga. I stopped enjoying manga as much when I got into discussing it way more and getting serious about debating it.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I know, right. If you get to the point where not a single movie this year looks good to you, I pity you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

I try not to get hyped up about movies in general.

If there's a good movie playing this weekend, I might go watch it. Like I might go watch Safe House.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 1, 2012)

My hatred for Nolan's trash is bigger than Sasuke's hatred.


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoever didn't say Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter is wrong.

And I still have hopes of Knights of Badassdom for 2012.


----------



## rohanshah1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Whoever didn't say Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter is wrong.
> 
> And I still have hopes of Knights of Badassdom for 2012.



I watched Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter it was amazing lol


----------



## rohanshah1 (Mar 1, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> eh not very enthusiastic about this year's set of movies
> 
> maybe MIB3 (even if it's bad I have to see it for nostalgic purposes)
> Avengers and Batman (though i'm not as enthusiastic about these films as I used to be.)
> Taken 2



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did not know there was a taken 2!!! cant wait now.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Whoever didn't say Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter is wrong.
> 
> And I still have hopes of Knights of Badassdom for 2012.



hope it is as good as the book which is one of my favorites


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 2, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> I agree. I am quite surprised by it as well. It is a form of entertainment and people go into it with business like seriousness when critiquing movies. It becomes difficult to enjoy things when you are looking for reasons not to enjoy them.
> 
> Honestly the same thing happened to me with manga. I stopped enjoying manga as much when I got into discussing it way more and getting serious about debating it.



I for one think there are better movies out this year than last year. Just for the fact that most of the movies coming out this year have been talked about for years and they'll all be coming out soon like batman, avengers, spider-man, then there's the return of a new bourne movie and MIB....gotta give it a chance. 

I need to watch contraband


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2012)

Liam Neeson's daughter gets taken AGAIN!?!?


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 2, 2012)

I am using Front Row on the mac to see a bunch of trailers. Made it through the letter G so far. These aren't necessarily movies I am excited for but movies I will probably watch at some point to pass the time. I will update as I go.

21 Jump Street
Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter
Act of Valor
American Reunion
Battleship
Brave
Chronicle
Contraband
Dr Seuss: The Lorax
Ghost Rider 2
GI Joe: Retaliation
Gone
Goon
Haywire
Jeff, Who Lives At Home
Madagascar 3
Man On A Ledge
The Avengers
MIB 3
Project X
Rampart
Safe
Safe House
Seeking Justice
Snow White & The Huntsman


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 2, 2012)

Right now, the only two movies that I have to see in theaters on the first day they come out (if possible) are:  G.I. Joe: Retaliation and The Dark Knight Rises.

While I'm pretty sure that Batman will be good, I'm hoping that Retaliation will turn out to be pretty decent.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KoWkFkWiiTc[/YOUTUBE]
Need weed to watch this


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 3, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The Master – PT Anderson
> Philip Seymour Hoffman, Joaquin Phoenix, Amy Adams, Laura Dern
> 
> Django Unchained (12/25) – Quentin Tarantino
> ...


This year may not be as bad a i though it would be, there is a decent amount of interesting movie projects.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

The Master and The Grand Masters both sound good to me.


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Liam Neeson's daughter gets taken AGAIN!?!?



Fool him once, shame on them, fool him twice, God have mercy on those sons of bitches. He's gonna bring out the lube this time. Crisco or "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter" - Margarine style.

With a Vengeance.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

Liam Neeson gets taken.  His daughter rescues him


----------



## Detective (Mar 3, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Liam Neeson gets taken.  His daughter rescues him



Clearly she has taken after her father in more ways than one.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

Detective does it again.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess her music career didn't pan out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Liam Neeson needs no rescuing.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Liam Neeson needs no rescuing.



Only his mind is complex enough to hold himself hostage. And he is only willing to negotiate with himself. He will terminate anyone else with extreme prejudice. So he is basically both a terrorist and a counter-terrorist in some ways.

Reflect on that.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 5, 2012)

Is Liam Neeson related to Chuck Norris? 

I am sensing some Chuck Norris level hype in here for Liam Neeson.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 6, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Is Liam Neeson related to Chuck Norris?
> 
> I am sensing some Chuck Norris level hype in here for Liam Neeson.



Liam Neeson is the modern day Chuck Norris. 

Did you see this man in 'The Grey'? He was taking out wolves like a beast.


----------



## Starstalker (Mar 6, 2012)

I share my dissapointment with all those who had said that they are looking forward to Ghost Rider 2


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

More like Chuck Norris was Liam Neeson.


Because Liam warps time and space like that.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 6, 2012)

Chuck Norris solos WoW


----------

